# Tapferkeitspunkte vs. Gerechtigkeitspunkte



## Thelive (28. März 2011)

Hi...kurz und bündig  Sufu ergab nix was mir weiterhilft oder ich bin zu blöd 

Kann man Tapferkeitspunkte gegen Gerechtigkeitspunkte tauschen..?
Ja/nein..

Pls keine Fragen, wieso man das machen will usw..^^

Grüße


----------



## Khyrion (28. März 2011)

Nein.


----------



## sensêij1988 (28. März 2011)

spätestens mitdem nächsten Tier Patch werden die Tapferkeitspkt in Gerechtigkeitspkt. umgewandelt.




und wenn du zur Zeit zu viel Tapferkeitspkt. hast biete sie gegen die 359er BoE Schuhe an


----------



## Derulu (28. März 2011)

Es wurde bereits alles gesagt

Der Umtausch von Taperkeitspunkten und Gerechtigkeitspunkten ist spielerseitig NICHT möglich
Mit dem nächsten Raidtier (vermutlich Patch 4.2), werden automatisch alle Tapferkeitspunkte in Gerechtigkeitspunkte umgewandelt (hier ist, angeblich, die einzige Überschreitung des 4000-Punkte Limits möglich)


----------

